# Little chevelle help!



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I was trying to hold this question back,this chevelle is not a flame thrower....are their 2 different versions?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*more info?*



copperhead71 said:


> I was trying to hold this question back,this chevelle is not a flame thrower....are their 2 different versions?


which Chevelle?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

sorry alpink.....let me clarify,my bob beers book say's the blue/lime green chevelle comes lighted? i'm just trying to put some of my cars back to factory look.bob sold me lots of great cars! He did'nt sell me this one!!!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have seen most of the Chevelles paint styles in both lighted & non-lighted form. 

Boosted


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

copperhead71 said:


> I was trying to hold this question back,this chevelle is not a flame thrower....are their 2 different versions?


 

Never say never, but I've not seen the Blue/Lime Green AFX Chevelle w/ a light bar.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

SCJ said:


> Never say never, but I've not seen the Blue/Lime Green AFX Chevelle w/ a light bar.
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


According to some info I have there is a blue/lime green flamethrower. 
1975: Flamethrower (Magnatraction) (with light bar in body)
White/Orange #17
Yellow/Red #17
Blue/Lime Green #17
Orange/White #17

I Don't remember where i got this info.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*Yes*

They made a blue lime green non litrd chevelle. I read somewhere that it is a rare color combo. I paid attention to that because I have one. I don't know ifI would call it lime green though, but it's not far off.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Thanks again guy's.*

Thanks again guy's.here is pics again....hopefully i'll find a lighted one...if it exist???


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

If you are not a stickler for having an original AFX, you could buy a JL like this one, and modify it to accept an AFX light bar. I did that to a JL Chevelle I bought. I just drilled a small hole in the headlights, took a jewelers file and carefully filed the holes until the light bar fit. Once it fit properly I glued it in place.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...290727582647?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item43b0b6dbb7


----------

